# Eigenmani or not



## fatihcar (Apr 6, 2004)

I think eigenmani


----------



## fatihcar (Apr 6, 2004)

I think eigenmani


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

deffinatly NOT eigenmanny


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

don't shoot me but looks like a regular RBP

greetz

edit* the fish has really big finns so on second thought maybe P.Denticulata

greetz


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. eigenmanni has a dark "V" that extends out to the edges of the caudal fin. This fish does not. Difficult to say what species it is based on the poor photos and the fish is not photographed as a flank shot.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

I would say S. Medinai.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

no eigenmanni, i own one.....great fish.....its hard to say what i think that is based upon the pics you provide.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Tough call I dunno I would guess its a S. Medinai the roundish shape makes it look like a red but I dunno


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

dunno pics are crappy
hard to tell


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

that is not a rbp


----------

